# Roger Patterson- TF Experiment



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger Patterson offers his opinion on TF and briefly outlines his current TF experiment starting at about the 1:23:30 mark:


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I noticed he did say bees will move food in warmer weather. 
Cheers
gww


----------

